# Chanel Beauty Advisor @ Macy's?



## alixloring (Aug 16, 2013)

I have an interview later today for a BA position at the Chanel counter. Does/has anyone work/worked for a Chanel counter inside a department store? I heard that Chanel in particular is extremely strict when it comes to appearance and attire. The outfit I planned for my interview isn't all _that_ dressy and now I'm worried I am going to be underdressed. Chanel isn't ideally my first choice, but it's all they have available at the moment. Any help would be very much appreciated! Thanks!


----------

